# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  فساتين ستراتج قصات- جلابيات تنفعج في رمضان- عبايات جاهزه ..باسعااار مناااسبه

## fatentus

*جديدي اليوم عبايات يديده جاااهزه للبيع عشان تفتكين من زحمة السوق ....* 

*فساتين ستراتش بقصات حلوه و رااااقيه عالجسم .... تنفعج في حر الصيف ....و تخلي جسمج شرات الحوريه متناسق .....* 


*جلابياااات من تصميمي الخاص للي تبا تكون محط الانضار و تكون كاشخه و مرتبه في ليالي رمضان جدام اهل ريلهااا...... الجلابيااات راح استقبل عليها طلباات التفصيل مع قابلية تغيير الالوان لاي لون تبينه ....... ان شااء الله* 



*الدفع مسبق ..و اسمحولي ما اتعامل بسلم و استلم .....* 

*التوصيل عن طريق الامبوست*  

*في حال طلب اللتفصيل : فان مدة التفصيل توةن من 10 الى 15 يوم ...* 


*للتواصل معاي رجاء ارسال رساله خاصه فيها بياناتج كامله+ المقاسات + ارقام الموديلات المطلوبه .....و سيتم الرد عليكي في اقرب وقت ....* 

*و للاطلاع على كيفية التعامل معاي و شروطها الرجاء الاطلاع على الرابط التااالي :* 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=852027 




*و للاطلاع على باااقي مواضيعي هدا رابط ملفي الشخصي : اضغطي عليه بتظهرلج كل مواضيعي اختاري العنوان الي تبينه ... اضغطي عليه و بتظهرلج الصور ان شاء الله ..* 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=11097430 


نبدا على بركة الله :  


*البدايه راح تكون مع فساتين الستراتش : من كل قطعه عندي حبه وحده بس ..و الفساتين جاهزه للبيع فورا ان شاء الله ....و الاولويه للي تطلب قبل و ترسل رساله كاامله ....* 


 



 



* تم البيع الحمد الله*

فستان رقم1 : رهيييييييب عاللبس ... قصته جدااا راقيه ....و االلون غاااوي 
السايز : فري سايز  
السعر : 170 درهم  


 


 


 


 
رقم 2  
*استقبل طلبات التفصيل على هالفستان بكل الالوان ان شاء الله*
*فستان واااااايد كلوش رهيييييب عاللبس ينفع للحوامل و لغير الحوامل .......قصتها صدق رووووعه عاللبس و الشغل فيه عباره عن تطريز و متروووووس فصووووص اصليه لمعتها عالطبيعه حلووووه و قويه ... الفستان راح استقبل عليه طلبات التفصيل و باي لوووون تطلبه الزبونه ..... السعر : 300 درهم و سعره فيه صراحه .* 


 

* تم البيع الحمد الله*


 


*فستان رقم 3 : لووونه غااوي و غررريب و لمعته غريبه و قصته حلووه عاللبس*  
*وااايد يحلي الجسم .... الفستان المعروض جاهز للبيع ب 200 درهم* 
*و ال*  


*ي تبا افصللها شراته باي لون تباه فالها طيب و راح يكون سعر التفصيل : 220 درهم ....* 





*تم البيع الحمد لله* 



**** 

 



*فستان رقم 4 : فستان تايغر خفيف و حلو حق الصيف .... فيه حزام بني ممكن تلبسينه وياه ومكن تستغنين عنه ...* 
*فيه شرات العقده عند الصدر كديزاين خفيف : الفستان فري سايز و سعره جاهز للبيع : 140 درهم ويا الحزام* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## fatentus

*تم البيع الحمد الله*  
*فستان ستراتش فيه لمعه حلوووه و القطعه غريبه ... فيه اكاما للي تبا تكون مستوره و فستانها مو متفسخ و فنفس الوقت مخصر جسمهاااا ... من وراء فيه دنتال و كريستال بس الصور ظالمه الموديل ....* 
*الفستان فري سايز ...و هالفستان راح ابيعه جااهز ب 250 درهم فقط لاااغير ... استغلوا الفرصه يا بناااات ترا الساعار جدااا مناسبه .....* 







* تم البيع الحمد لله* 


 

*فستان ستراتش قطعته حلووه و لونهاااا مميز ....و القصه احلى و احلى .... مزموم عالطرف ووااايد يحلي الجسم ... فري سايز* 
ببيعه جاهز ب : 140 درهم  




 



*تم البيع الحمد لله* 




*نفس قصة الفستانت الي فوقه و لونه بنفسجي غاااوي ..و عالطبيعه واايد احلى و عالجسم انيييق جداااا*  


*سعر البيع جاهز 140 و السايز فري سايز* 



*الحين دور الجلابياااات ...و راح استقبل طلب التفصيل على القصات نفسهاااا بالوان مختلف لضمان الخصوصيه و التميز حق كل زبونه ....* 


 

*جلابيه رقم 1 : هدي جاهزه عندي للبيع : قطعتها عباره عن حرير+ قطعة ليزر ...* 

*راح ابيعها جاهزه مع تخفيض حلووووو ..و سعرها الحالي : 200 درهم فقط لااااغير ... و تلبس سمول و ميديوم*  







* تم البيع بفضل الله تعاالى* 

 
*جلابيه رقم 2*  

*هالجلابيه بعد عندي جاهزه للببيع ... مع تخفيض حلووووووو : تلبس سمول و نيديوم و لار ج ادا ما كنتي وايد متينه من تحت ...* 
*قصتهاااا رههههيبه عاللبس شرات الفستاان و فيها لاستيك من وراء صوب الظهر عشان تناسب مختلف المقاسات ..* 
*سعرها الحالي بعد التخفيض : 350 درهم فقط لاا غير* 


**** 



 



 

 *استقبل طلبات التفصيل على هالجلابيه بكل الالوان ان شاء الله*
*جلابيه رقم 3 :*  
*رههههيبه عاللبس و قصتها مثل الفستااان ... فيها لونين من الستراتش و دنتال و كريستال .....* 

*اقدر افصللج اياها باي لون تبينه و طبها مع مراعاة تغيير الدنتال و الفصوص بحس اللون الي بتطلبينه ... يعني بختارلج الشغر الي يناسب لون جلابيتج .....* 

*سعر التفصيل : 300 درهم*  


 




**** 


 
* استقبل عللى هالموديل طلبات التفصيل بكل الالوان ان شاء الله* 

جلاب*يه رقم 5 : قصتها روووووعه و قطعتها اروع و احلى .....قصتها بعد مثل الفستااان و تنفع للي اجسامهن حلوه و متناسقه ..... اقدر افصللج اياها باي لون تبينه ...و بغيرلج الشغل بحسب اللون الي بتطلبينه طبعااا ...*


*سعر التفصيل : 300 درهم*

----------


## fatentus

فستان رقم :6 :


*جلابيه خفيفه قصة الفراشه ستراتش بنفسجيه مريحه عاللبس و تنفعج فبيت اهل ريلج في رمضان ...*
* اقدر افصل شراتها بس بقطع مختلفه ... يعني من كل قطعه اسوي حبه وحده ... هدي جاهزه للبيع ب : 140 درهم فقط لاااغير .....* 


 


 


* جلابيه رقم 7*

* جلابيه خفيفه ناعمه و قطعتها حلووه .. فيها حزام من الداخل ممكن تربطينه و ممكن تخلينها وسيعه و في الحالتين مرتبه .... فري سايز .... عندي قطعه جاهزه و سعر البيع : 140 درهم فقط لا غير*  

 


 

* جلابيه فخمه جداااااا و تنفع للمناسبااات .. مثل الفستان و قصتها رومانيه .....* 

* فيها لاستيك من وراء صوب الظهر عشان تناسب مختلف المقاسات .. اقدر اسويلج اياها باي لون تبينه* 

*و الشغل بعد اغيرلج اياه بما يناسب اللون المطلوب .. فيها وااايد قماااش ساتان من تحت و فوقه شيفون ...*
* عندي قطعه جاهزه للبيع : ب 400 درهم* 
*و التفصيل راح يكون 500 درهم و الجلابيه تستاهل اكثر و سعرها فيهاااا و يوم تلبسينها الكل بيسالج عنهااا ...* 



 


 

 


 



*جلابيه رقم 8* 

* الجلابيه رووووعه عاللبس قصتهااا كلوش و فيها تداخل الجورجيت و الحرير التايغر ...*


* خفيفه عاللبس و فنفس الوقت فخمه .ورااقيه ... اقدر افصللج اياها باي لون تبينه .....و بالنسبه للحرير اختارلج القطعه المناسبه للون الجورجيت الي بتطلبينه ...و ان شاء الله ما بتكونين الا راااضيه ...*

فيها بروش شغل يد عباره عن لولو و خرز و فصوص كبيره ...و انا ما كملت الموديل ... الي بتطلابهاا بنززلهها طربوشه حلوه و مميزه من البروووش بحسب لون جلابيتهااا ....

 سعر التفصيل : 350 درهم : 
 على فكره لون الجلابيه عالطبيعه واااايد احلى : اللون فوووشي شرات اول صوره











*جلابيه رقم 9* 

* جلابيه خغفيفه حلوه حق رمضان .... قصتها مميزه ...*

* اللون ازرق فيروزي و فيها دنتال اسود و فصوص* 


* الي تبا افصللها اياها باي لون و يتم تغيير الفصوص بحسب لون القماش ...* 

* هدي جاهزه للبيع ب 220 درهم فقط لاااغير ...*
*و سعر التفصيل طبعا اغلى : وراح يكون : 350 درهم لانها تكلف ساتان و شيفون و دنتال و فصوص ...*











* جلابيه خفيفه تنفع تلبسينها فرمضان .. عباره عن ساتان + قطعة حرير مخلوط* 

* جاهزه للبيع ب 140 درهم فقط لاغير*

----------


## fatentus

الحين دورل العبايات الجاهزه /





* تم البيع الحمد الله ..و استقبل عليها طلبات التفصيل* 
 *عبايه رقم 1 : فصه ساده ....خامتها ستراتش* 
* الطول 61 و الباقي فير سايز .. سعرها جاهزه للبيع 220 درهم فقط غير* 





*تم البيع بفضل الله*  


* طقم عباه و شيله قطعتها ستراتش و فيها ستراتش ملون .. قصتها حلوووه عاللبس ...* 
* سعر العباه جاهزه للبيع : 350 فقط لا غير .... الطول 60*  
*و الباقي فير سايز*  


 

 

 


 

* عباه رقم 3 :*  
* عباه حلووه و لونها مميز ... قصتها واضحه من الصور و الشغل عباره عن مخمل منقش و ساتان اخضر زيتي و دنتال و فصوص بس الصور ظالمه الموديل*  

* طول العباه 60*  
* طول الكم 31* 
* الصدر فري سايز*  
* الحوض : 23 و نص*  
* خامتها ندى و مفتوحه* 


*سعر العباه جاهزه للبيع : 350 درهم فقط لا غير*  


 


 

 

* عباه رقم :4* 

* نفس قصة الي فوقها بس بقطعة مخمل بنفسجيه و اللون عالطبيعه احلى من الصور*  
* و هالعباه ندى و مسكره هاي نك*  
* نمفس مقاسات الي فوقهاا*  
*و السعر جاهزه 350 فقط لا غير*  



 
*تم البيع الحمد لله*


* عباه رقم 5 :* 
* من العبايات اليديده الي منزلتهناا قصتها واايد حلوه و انيقه و حتشمه*  

* فيها ساتان وردي ناااعم .... طولها 60* 
* و الباقي فري سايز ....* 


* سعرها جاهزه للبيع : 300 رهم ويا شيلتهااا ...و تنفع الحوامل بعد* 









 
*رقم6* 


* تم البيع الحمد لله*

* عباه ناعمه شتراتش ...و فيها ستراتش بنفسجي*  
* الطول 60* 
*و الباقي فير سايز ... جاهزه للبيع ويا شيلتها ب 220 درهم فقط لا غير*  



 

* تم البيع الحمد لله* 

* رقم 7*

* عباه يديده قصتها ناااعمه و حلوووووه عاللبس .. جداااا مريحه من الكولكشن اليديد مالي بس قطعة الجاكارد فيها غير*  

* الطول 60 و الباقي ري سايز* 
* سعرها جاهزه للبيع : 350 درهم ويا شيلتهااا ..*
*و*   


*الخامه ندى مسكره*

----------


## fatentus

و الحين دور العبايات المتبقيه مع تنزيلات اضافيه :










*تم البيع الحمد لله*


* رقم 7 : عباه ستراتش قصتها و شغللها واضحين ...*
*طول 59* 
* و الباقي فري سايز السعر السابق: 350 و السعر الحالي 300 درهم فقط* 


 

 

* رقم 8 : عباه ستراتش فيها قصه و كريستال اصلي* 
* السعر السباق 400 و السعر الحالي 300 درهم بس* 


 


*رقم9*  
* ما عندي منها جاهز .. بس بما ان الطلب عليها كبير قلت انزلها للتفصيل و السعر ولا احلى : 220 درهم بس*  


 

* رقم 10*  
* جاهزه للبيع ب 220 درهم بس*  

 



*رقم 11* 
* ما عندي جاهز منها بس بعرضها للتفصيل ب 220 درهم فقط بما ان الطلب عليها مااشااء الله كبيرر*  


 

 

 


 رقم 12  
 جاهزه للبيع 
 خامتها ندى 
 القياس يناسب سمول و ميديوم
* الطول 59* 
* طول الكم 31*  
* صدر 20*  

* السعر السابق : 350 و السعر الحالي 250 درهم فقط لاااغير*  


 


 

 


* عباه رقم 13*  
* خاكتها ندى و فيها ستلااتش اخضر*  
* تناسب سمول و ميديوم ... الطول 59* 
* طول الكم 31*  
* السعر السابق ك 350 و السعر الحالي 250 فقط لا غيرر*

----------


## fatentus

* تم البيع الحمد الله* 

*رقم 14*  

* عباه خامتها ندى .. و فيها ستراتش بنفسجي ...* 
* فري سايز تلبس سمول و ميديوم*  
* الطول 60 و طول الكم 31*  
* السعر السابق : 350 و السعر الحالي بعد التخفيضات الاضافيه :300 درهم فقط ..* 


 


 

* رقم 15* 
* ستراتش* 
* فري سايز .. الطول 60 و طول الكم 31*  

* القصه حلووه و رااقيه عاللبس .. السعر السابق 400 و السعر الحالي بعد التخفيض 300 درهم فقط لا غير*  


 


 


*رقم 16*  
* عباه قصه .. ساده ... كلوش و مزمومه تحت الصدر* 

* طولها 59*  
* السعر الاصلي : 220 و السعر الحالي 180 درهم فقط لا غير* 



 

 


* تم البيع الحمد لله* 

 ررقم 17  

* عباه قصه ساده و حلوه عاللبس*  

* فري سايز ..طولها 60*  
* السعر السابق 220 و السعر الحالي 180 درهم بس*  


 


 
 


* رقم 18*  
* قصتها حلوه* 
*ندى و فيها ستراتش لحمي غريب و حلو*  
* االطول 59* 
* طول الكم 31* 
*و الباقي فري سايز*  
* السعر السابق : 700 و سعر التخفيض لهالعباه الجاهزه 400 درهم بس*  



 
 





*تم البيع الحمد لله*
* رقم 19* 

* ندى مسكره* 
* طول 59* 
* طول الكم 31*  
* السعر الاصلي 700* 
*و السعر الحالي 300 درهم بس*

----------


## fatentus

* رقم 20*  
* ندى - مفتوحه هدي حركة كمها*  
* السعر الاصلي : 700 و السعر الحالي : 350*  



 

 


 


*تم البيع الحمد الله*



*رقم 21*  
* ستراتش*  
* طول 59* 
* طول الكم 31*  
* السعر الاصلي : 700* 
*و سعر هالعباه الجاهزه 300 درهم بس*  


 

*رقم 22*  
* عندي هالعباه جاهزه للبيع* 
* طول 58*  
* طول الكم 31* 
* و الباقي فري سايز ..* 

* السعر الاصلي 600 و سعر بيع هالعباه 350 درهم بس*  



 



 


 


*رقم 23 : عباه يديده قصتها حلوه و عمليه ندى - و فيها ساتان بني*  
* طول 59*
* طول الكم 31*
*معصم4* 
*و الباقي فري سايز*  
* السعر الاصلي : 600 .. سعر هالعباه الجاهزه : 400 درهم بس*  





* تم البيع الحمد لله* 


 



 



*رقم 24*  
* عندي هالعباه جاهزه للبيع : خامتها ندى و فيها ساتان وردي انيق و نااعم* 
* سعر التفصيل 600*  
*و سعر هالعباه الجاهزه بعد التخفيظ : 350 درهم بس*  



 


*تم البيع الحمد الله*
* رقم 25* 
* هدي عندي منها وحده جاهزه للبيع : نفس القصه بس التركيبات مختلفه .. تركيبات الجاهزه عباره عن بروشات كبيره لونها تركواز و سلفر وواااادي حلوه ...* 

* مع العلم ان ما تيي وياها شيله .....* 

* ندى+تور ستراتش*  
*الطول 60* 
* طول الكم 31*  
* صدر يلبس سمول و ميديوم* 
* معصم 4*  
* سعر التفصيل 850 و سعر الجاهزه الي عندي بددون شيله 600 درهم بس*  












*اتمنى تعيبكم عروضي الصيفيه ....و دعوة طيبه منكم تكفيني*  


**

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## أم مايد 2008

موووووووووفقة

----------


## dallah.design

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## عرووب 77

واااااااااايد حلووووووووووووو
موفقه الغاليه

----------


## fatentus

شاااكره مروركن يا الغاالياات 
و يزاكن الله خير

----------


## fatentus

حياكن الله الغالياات

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله وحده لاا شريك له

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله 

لا اله الا الله 

و الله اكبر

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## إيمان العلي

روووعة ما شاء الله وبالتووفيق يالغلاا

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## الحلم الجميل

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## غلادارها

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## إيمان العلي

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## بوظبي دآري

ما شاء الله ابدااع يا الغلا ..

موفقه يا رب في تجارتج ..

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## Mo0oN_DxB

ماشاءالله حلووين

ربي يوووفقج الغناة...

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## الطنيجيه

حلوااااااااات 
مووووفقه الغاليه

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## .. دلـ..ـوعه ..

جلابيه رقم 5 تقدرين تسوينهااا لي ساده بس موديل بدون الاكسسوار الى على الصدر واليد وبكم ؟؟ ردي عليه خااص بليزز

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## عبق الربيع

مــــوفقه

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## أم حمـد .

مووووووفقة غنآآتي

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## بنت الطموح

الله يوفقج

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## هوى عمري

روووعه شكلي بطلب انتظريني

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## tootsi

موفقه حبوبه

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## قصة

مشالله مشالله الفساتين والجلابيات روعة وأفكارها مميزة 

موفقة ان شالله

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## النرجس

رووووعه واسعارج جدا مناسبة 

ربي يوفقج

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## مواهب

الله يوفقج الغالية 
وايد روعة

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## UmSawaf



----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## أم زايد 77

عروضج الصيفيه حللللوه ماشاءالله (: الله يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## eman.gap

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## أم سلطان الغالي

لا اله الا الله

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## samar.nedal

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

موووووووفقه

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## أميـــرةالورد

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## قوافي

موفقه اختي

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## شهد الظاهري

نـآاآايس ..
بـ التوفيق ي الغلـآا ^^

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## تراثنا الغالي

والله أسعارج حلوة مرة

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## أم حمد و ع

موفقة

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## العصا السحرية

ما شاء الله حلويين 
مووفقه

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## romansia2007

روووووووووووووووووووووعه

بالتوفيج حبوبه

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## عواشه22

موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## عواشه22

.............................

----------


## عواشه22

...................................

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## عيون آإبدويـہ

بالتوفيج غآليتي  :Smile:

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## najwaa

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## najwaa

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## najwaa

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

مآشآء الله عليج . .
بصرآحه اسعآرج واااااااو وااااااو
ربي يوفقج حيآتـي . .*

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## eman.gap

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## eman.gap

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## موزوه22

موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## eman.gap

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## eman.gap

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## eman.gap

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## احلام تونس

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

فناااااااااااااااانة فتون


ربي يوفقك حبيبتي

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## eman.gap

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## هايمة



----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## الطائر الحزين

موفقه الغلا

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## الفراشة2020

روووعه ما شاء الله
بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## خقاقه بن خقاق

ربي يوفقج

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## nawar999

موفقة عزيزتي

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## eman.gap

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## eman.gap

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## eman.gap

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## عواشه22

للرفـــــــ للرفع ــــــــــ للرفع ـــــــــــ للرفع ــــــــــــــ للرفع ـــــــــــللرفع ــــــــع

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## eman.gap

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## eman.gap

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## eman.gap

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## eman.gap

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## eman.gap

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## ساااندي



----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## samar.nedal

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## samar.nedal

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## خـ القمر ـد

*ربي يوفقج يالغلاااا .....*

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## abeer1982

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت، ومن شر ما لم أعمل

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى

----------


## abeer1982

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## abeer1982

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## MAJIDA

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## الراقية_1

السلام عليكم الي حابة اتفصل عبي حق الدوام انا افصل عبي و مع التوصيلة و الاسعار حلوة لا تتعدى 300 درهم والي حابة اتشوف بعض الموديلات اضيفني على البيبي 233e4ce0

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله العظظيم و اتوب اليه

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله رب العاالمين

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

استعغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

لا حول لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحلن الله 

لا اله الا الله

و الله اكبر

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله العظيم و اتوب اليه

----------


## fatentus

اللهم اغفرلي و لوالدي

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

لله اكبر

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

*ربي هب لي من لدنك درية صالحة معااافااة*

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

ماااشاااء الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله العظيم

----------

